
23 Years Ago: Welcome to Debian Linux 1.1! - MrXOR
https://lists.debian.org/debian-announce/1996/msg00021.html
======
ktpsns
Wow. Congratulations! I am too young to really appreciate the difference
Debian made to the Linux distributions ecosystem. Did it really ship the first
package manager? Didn't it tie the user to a "desktop environment experience"
like modern distros do (also Debian, with the Gnome affinity)?

